# Will a cumulative GPA of 3.0 be good enough for USC/UCLA/NYU/Columbia film schools?



## kay0

I attend a top 30 undergrad college in the country (USA). I will be graduating with a cumulative GPA of around a 3.0. My final semester GPA will be about a 3.3. Would that be good enough for USC, UCLA, NYU and Columbia? Is your GPA just as important as your body of work?


----------



## KrisKelvin

I attend a top 12 undergrad university and will be graduating with a GPA just under 4.0 from a major and minor that are both writing-intensive...and I was rejected from all the schools you've noted for screenwriting.

All this goes toward saying GPA doesn't matter for any of these programs.  I won't talk about disciplines with which I'm not familiar, but at least for screenwriting it seems like they base their decisions largely on personal statements””your background and how that sets you apart from everyone else.  Writing samples count too (more so at some schools than others), but a superb personal statement will likely get you in schools even if the rest of your stuff isn't as good (though I'm of course not saying you shouldn't try to have terrific supplemental materials).


----------



## RobbieBlock

By all means apply, GPA is probably one of the smallest determining factors in your application.  Not that it is entirely irrelevent I'm sure, but your writing matters far more.


----------



## Jayimess

3.24 cumulative, 4.0 final semester, third-tier state school.

Accepted to USC, UCLA, AFI.  MFA, USC: 2010.

Your grades really don't matter.  They can't make or break you.  I know people that came in with under a 2.5, they were on academic probation through their first semester, one mid-term form all their profs had to fill out, to satisfy USC, not SCA.


----------

